# Zahlen aus String filtern?



## Guest (17. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie die Überschrift schon sagt, habe ich einen String und irgendwo in der Mitte ist eine Zahl. Die möchte ich gerne rausfiltern und als int speichern.
Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen??


----------



## Templon (17. Jan 2009)

Hier aus einem Thread vor ca 10 Minuten... 


```
String s = "blabla blubbbla 42 blubbbla 43";
    	Pattern p = Pattern.compile("[+-]?[0-9]+");
    	Matcher m = p.matcher(s);

    	while ( m.find() ) {
    	    System.out.println(s.substring(m.start(), m.end()));
    	}
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (17. Jan 2009)

wobei 

```
s.substring(m.start(), m.end())
```
unnötig ist, weil's, ja

```
Matcher.group(0);
```
gibt.


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2009)

danke vielmals, ihr seid echt die besten!!!!


----------

